# Length of time between first steps and walking?



## Kitten-B

Just wondering how long on average it took everyone's little one from their first 3-4 independent steps till they were actually walking?

Sam took his first few steps 3 weeks ago today and has been doing loads of steps since. He can do 5 or 6 steps alone and tries out his new skill every day, sometimes not even to/from another person, just gets up in the middle of the floor and walks to his toys etc. With encouragement he might do 10 sets of 5 or 6 steps within a ten minute time period. He'll walk all around the house holding only one of my hand's as well.

But he is showing no signs of actually walking.

Not sure whether i'm asking because i'm excited about the next stage or want to know how long I've got left before he's fully mobile!


----------



## RileysMummy

About a month :) It seemed to happen alot quicker though lol xx


----------



## QTPie

They are ALL different :hugs:

I would say 2/3 weeks to walking (from first steps), but that was still pretty unsteady. Takes a while before truly confident walking (and often they straight from "unsteady walking" to "unsteady running" without bothering with "steady walking" in between! ;) )


----------



## RachA

Esther was about 4-6 weeks until she was walking a good amount of steps. But it took her about 4 monthebeach before she was walking without looking like she was going to fall over at any minute.


----------



## Jchihuahua

3 months here.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I voted 2-4 but it was nearer the 4 weeks, its just like one day something clicked and she just seemed to get it. :)


----------



## celine

2 weks, first steps at 9,5 months and by 10 months he was doing more walking than crawling


----------



## violetsky

LO took her first steps on the 30th October at 9.5 months. She stood up in the middle of the room, took three unaided steps, then sat back down again! 
A few days later she did 5 steps, then another couple of days later 12. Within 2 weeks from those first steps she was fairly confidently toddling round (like an unsteady pissed person!), and now at nearly 4 weeks later she walks all the time confidently, and only crawls when she's tired.


----------



## Hellodoris

We're still waiting for proper confident walking, she took her first steps just before her first birthday... Its got a lot better in the past 2 weeks and she does walk a lot more now but she holds her arms out in front of her likes she's a zombie. I'm hoping by Christmas she'll be running around. :)


----------



## OmarsMum

Around 5 weeks for Omar. He took 1st steps 1 week before his birthday & he was walking confidently at 13 months xx


----------



## vaniilla

Lo was cruising from 9 months but never attempted to walk until a few days before his first birthday, he took a few steps 4 days before his birthday and then on his birthday he was walking a whole length of the room without falling, his walking improved day after day after that and now he walks really well :flower:


----------



## Lara310809

My daughter took her first 2 or 3 unaided steps one afternoon. I got out my camera and we started filming it. About 10 minutes later she was walking to my OH from across the room (about 2 metres away). 

From then on we would let her practise whenever she wanted. We would go into town and stop off in the square and let her practise her walking. I don't know how long it took, but VERY quick (2 weeks at most) before you could say she was "walking". TBH though I count the 2 metres she did on the first say as her "walking", so I don't know


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla took her first steps and then didn't make any more attempts for a couple of weeks. Then it started very gradually. She went back to crawling a fair bit. It took 4 - 6 weeks at least for her to become confident.


----------



## Natsku

Took Maria about a month from first steps to confident walking (though she still sticks her arms out for balance but runs as well!)


----------



## T-Bex

Over 2 months. It took her *ages* to be confident with it...


----------



## captainj1

I put over 2 months when I voted a couple of days ago but that was because LO took his first steps at 11 months but since then hadn't made much progress...but yesterday just started going for it and now he is walking pretty confidently! So I should have said 6-8 weeks...!


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont know yet, Alex took first steps a few weeks ago, seems more at a time now but seems like I am waiting forever where as William just walked and never stopped.


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom took his 1st independent steps at 14 months on a Sunday and by the Tuesday was confident walking around a playground on his own.

BUT he was cruising from 9 months and walking holding 1 hand from 10 months so he'd had a long time practising walking before actually walking independently. He just lacked the confidence to even try on his own and he was so fast at crawling from 10 months as well that he didn't need to walk really.


----------



## taylor197878

brooke took her first steps before her first birthday she could manage to do 6 steps then on sat she took off walked from my living room to the bathroom good 20 steps but hasnt done it again she does try she goes to walk alot most she tumbles yet other times we get good steps.

it seems to be taking ages i never rember my other kids doing it this slow lol

although i have noticed she has learned to turn to where she wants to go and she can bend down to get somethig and pick it bk up and take a few more steps

im hoping around xmas she will be away.


----------



## cutie4evr01

I voted no gap, because as soon as my LO took her first step alone she was then walking confidently by the next day or so. However, she didn't do this until 17 months, and she's a very cautious girl, so I'm pretty sure she just waited to take that first step until she knew she could do it! She had been cruising and walking while holding on to only one hand for about 4-5 months before that.


----------



## mummyclo

Its been about 3 - 4 weeks since F's first steps and he is walking really well and really far now x


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

LO took a long time holding on to stuff then he took steps between my husband and I one day (really surprisingly) then 2 weeks later he wasn't stopping he was walking between all the furniture and not getting down to crawl anymore. Now a month later he is darn near running.


----------



## minties

Thomas took his first steps on the 13th November. It was 5 steps.

Then he didn't do much attempting to walk really, bar 3/4 steps every now and then, until this past weekend. In 4 days he was from 3 steps and falling over, to being able to walk across a large room.

Still looks like a drunk zombie, and he still crawls as it's faster. But he's always trying to walk now and seems to have gained a ton of confidence in the last week.


----------



## Tanikit

Laurana took her first steps at 8.5 months but it was not until 10.5 months that she started walking well and then another month til she was running.


----------



## Proud_Mommy

DD took her first steps on Nov 5th and now its the end of November and she walks 95% of the time and very confident.


----------

